
How to Prevent RSI, by Building a Keyboard - slicedbrandy
https://blog.tomarrell.com/post/how_to_prevent_rsi
======
melling
“This is the story about how I solved my increasing problem with wrist pain.
TLDR, I built a keyboard”

I think I would have mentioned building a custom keyboard in the title. That
has a much broader appeal.

